# Will Air Conditioning affect the resale of value of a house?



## Igloo (Oct 18, 2009)

Just wondering if it's worth it? It'd be alot cooler in the summer and in the winter. It's cheaper to run etc.

Just wondering if people would be put off by it?

Hot water would probably still run through a proper boiler for instant hot water.

Just wondering if people would be put off by it?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i wouldnt, gas wont last forever and A/C is the new way to cool/heat the home!

im moving into a new build next year and will be putting in A/C even though a central heating system is in place, for energy saving but as its better anyway


----------

